# Spinnrute Griff verlängern



## brettl3 (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe seit letzter Saison eine Sportex Zander Carat in 2,40m die ich als Spinnrute einsetze..
Ich finde die Rute persönlich echt spitze, schön hart, trotzdem super Aktion.
Einzigstes Problem: das Griffstück erscheint mir etwas zu kurz, ich würde es gerne um 10-15 cm. (eine Hand breit) verlängern, um beim Auswerfen eine bessere Hebelwirkung, und somit höhere Wurfweiten zu erreichen.
Am unteren Rutenende ist der Blank mit einem Zierdeckel verschlossen..
Weiss jemand ob der eingeschraubt oder verklebt ist?? (bewegen lässt er sich jedenfalls nicht, bin aber auch noch nicht mit Werkzeug dran gegangen, bislang nur versucht mit meinen (Handwerker-) Händen das Ding rauszupopeln, leider ohne Erfolg)
Ich würde halt gern die Verlängerung in den Blank einschrauben (verschraubter Zierdeckel vorrausgesetzt) bzw. einkleben falls kein Gewinde vorhanden ist, um eine best mögliche Kraftübertragung von Verlängerung zur Rute zu haben.

Bitte um Eure Meinungen bzw. Tips..
Gruß
brettl


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

Normalerweise sind Endkappen geklebt.

Halt das Ende mal einige Minuten in einen Topf mit kochendem Wasser und dann(mit Handschuh!) ziehen und drehen.

Dann siehste wat los ist.:m


----------



## Franky D (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

normalerweiße sind die endkappen geklebt einfach mal in heißes wasser heben und dann versuchen ob du sie so abbekommst


----------



## Franky D (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

ah da war der prof. schneller ;-)


----------



## brettl3 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

Hmm ok...
Dem Korkgiff macht das nichts aus?
Wäre ein Heißluftfön vielleicht eine Alternative?


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

Nein mit dem Fön wird der Kork dunkel. Der ist viel heißer als die 100° vom kochendem Wasser.#t

Außerdem sollste doch nur die Endkappe ins Wasser tauchen und nicht das ganze Handteil im Spargeltopp weich kochen.:m


----------



## angler1996 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

warum , mit ner ordentlichen Soße?|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Wickedstyler (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

blank-spargel ?? :m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

Ist ja alles schon gesagt worden. #6
Runter mit der Endkappe und ein Blankstück suchen, das vom Konus her passt und einigermaßen dickwandig ist. Das dann einfach hinten reinschieben bis es nicht mehr weitergeht :m. Den Stoß markieren, wieder rausziehen und einen Kork auf das Blankstück aufkleben (die Einstecklänge natürlich freilassen). Diese dann mit Epoxid bestreichen und wieder rein damit und verkleben. Den Kork verschleifen, Endkappe wieder drauf und fertig!


----------



## brettl3 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

OK, soweit alles verstanden...
vielen Dank für Eure Tips.
Noch eine Idee woher ich Kork für das Griffstück (die Verlängerung) bekommen kann?


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

tackle24, cmw, bartsch, rutenschmied usw......................:m


----------



## reticulatus (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

Teile, Bausätze oder sonstige Dinge, welche zum Rutenbau oder Umbau benötigt werden kaufe ich fast ausschließlich hier.

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/CMW/Katalog.html

Alternativ hätte auch Askari ein paar Einzelteile zum Kauf oder auch Ebay.
Manchmal lassen sich auch alte oder kaputte Ruten oder Rutenteile recyceln, welche ich zB aufhebe, denn man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Das dann einfach hinten reinschieben bis es nicht mehr weitergeht :m. Den Stoß markieren, wieder rausziehen



:mIch liebe Zitate, die man so schön aus dem Zusammenhang rausreißen kann :vik:


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ist ja alles schon gesagt worden. #6
> Runter mit der Endkappe und ein Blankstück suchen, das vom Konus her passt und einigermaßen dickwandig ist. Das dann einfach hinten reinschieben bis es nicht mehr weitergeht :m. Den Stoß markieren, wieder rausziehen und einen Kork auf das Blankstück aufkleben (die Einstecklänge natürlich freilassen). Diese dann mit Epoxid bestreichen und wieder rein damit und verkleben. Den Kork verschleifen, Endkappe wieder drauf und fertig!


 
Jep #6

Oder wenn Du auf modernes Design stehst, dann kannst zwischen Griffverlängerung und Originalblank 2 oder 3cm Luft lassen. Musst dann aber den Kork auf dem neuen Endstück sauber anarbeiten. Genauso musst Du eine Art Abschlussplatte für das Originalgriffstück montieren. Ne Art Winding-Check oder ne polierte und auf Größe gebrachte Edelstahl-Unterlegscheibe.
Ist zwar etwas mehr Arbeit, sieht aber edel aus. Nebenbei hast Du Dir quasi eine Dehnungsfuge zwischen beiden Korkgriffen geschaffen.
War die Rute kopflastig, kannst Du mit dem Gewicht der U-Scheibe gegensteuern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> 
> :mIch liebe Zitate, die man so schön aus dem Zusammenhang rausreißen kann :vik:








Mal sehen ob Kohlmeise dann seiner Favoritenrolle gerecht wird.|kopfkrat

:q:q:q


----------



## brettl3 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

Na dann werd ich zuerst mal im Angelladen vorbeischauen, was da noch zu holen ist.
Ma sehen vielleicht reichts ja für ne Suppe, sag ich dann nochmal Bescheid 
Ich danke nochmals für die hilfreichen Tips...


----------



## Franky (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

Ich hab beim Verlängern von Ruten (egal welcher Art :q ) immer ein wenig Bauchweh.
Nicht überall bekommt man was hinten reingeschoben, da einige Blanks unten am Griff "massiv" (also nicht hohl) sind. 
Wenn das doch möglich ist, weiss ich nihct, ob ein Stück Rundalu (Vollmaterial) nicht besser geeignet ist, als ein dünnes Stück Kohlefaserrohr, das um einiges dünner sein wird, als der eigentliche Rutenblank (Wandstärke dessen nicht unteschätzen, sofern nicht massiv!)


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*



Franky schrieb:


> Nicht überall bekommt man was hinten reingeschoben, da ...




....nicht immer das passende Etablissement vor Ort ist ?|kopfkrat

Man kann nicht alles haben Franky. So spezielle Wünsche sind wohl recht selten :m


----------



## brettl3 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

Hmm guter Einwand Franky, auch wenn ich jetzt verunsichert bin 
Ich werd erstmal mein Griffstück aufkochen, um den Deckel abmachen zu können, je nach dem was dann zum Vorschein kommt, werd ich dann sehen wie ich weiterkomme.
Find die Rute so wie sie ist gut ausgewogen, deswegen wird Vollmaterial wahrscheinlich nicht zum Einsatz kommen...
Aber Danke für den Tip, kann mir schon vorstellen, dass während dem Auswerfen mit einem schwereren Köder immense Kräfte in dem Bereich wirken...


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

Du kannst auch mehrere ineinander passende Blankstücke verkleben wenn einfach zu wenig stabil erscheint.#6


----------



## brocxxxxx (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

Möchte jemand wissen, wie man das Handteil blitzschnell verkürzen kann? Rute ins Boot legen, einen Dussel fahren lassen, der schon Gas gibt wenn man noch steht und dann drauftreten. Klappt ohne Anleitung und geht rasend schnell.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> 
> :mIch liebe Zitate, die man so schön aus dem Zusammenhang rausreißen kann :vik:


 


Ähh, ich war´s nicht...|sagnix

Bringt das was???

:vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

Nur Ruhm...............#6


----------



## fischersfatzke (23. November 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer (variablen) Griffverlängerung
für meine Spinnrute auf das hier gestossen http://www.manleyrods.com/ 
Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit dem Teil ? 
Vieleicht weiss ja wer hier ob und wo man das Teil in Deutschland beziehen kann.

Grüße
http://www.manleyrods.com/


----------



## Andal (23. November 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

Warum nach dem Schmiedel suchen, wenn man mit dem Schmied selber sprechen kann? 

http://www.manleyrods.com/Contact_Us.html


----------



## fischersfatzke (23. November 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

Hallo, 

ok. habe meine Englischkenntnisse zusammengekratzt und eine Anfrage gesendet. 

Bleibt dann noch die Frage ob das Teil eventuell schon jemand im Einsatz hat.
Mich würde interessieren ob das wirklich bombenfest sitzt und nix wackelt. 

Die Rute, die ich verlängern will ist eine Sportex Carboflex turbo 8ft 40gr.

Grüße


----------



## fischersfatzke (24. November 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute Griff verlängern*

Hallo,

die Antwort von Manley kam gleich gestern Abend noch.



> CMW is  carrying the MRF System and will be stocking them in the next month. The  Fishing Center in Poland has them in stock now. Or you can order  directly from us.


Ich werde jetzt mal versuchen die Kappe abzunehmen um das Maß zu nehmen.

Grüße


----------

